# husky vs malamute.



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

i have a miniature pinscher, who'll be 13 in a few weeks, and i'm looking for another dog, a big one.
currently i set my eyes on the malamute, i loved the breed from the second i set my eyes on one of these dogs.

but, and it's a big one... you can't buy one without papers, and you have to pay a lot, 1200-1500 US$.
i found out about the malamute only about a year ago, and did some research, and i think it is the perfect dog for me, i love to surf, ride dirt bikes, off-road trips on jeeps, and run, and he is the perfect friend to have in all of these activities(maybe not the dirt bike thingy), but... 1200-1500$ that's a lot of $.

on the other side... there's the the husky, he looks almost the same, just not as wolf like as the malamute, and not as "elegant and proud" and the malamute, and really like it in the breed, but the reason that i really want a malamute is the personality, and it's a bit different from the husky.
every time i think about getting a husky instead, it feels like i am "settling" for less, or more like i give up.

the only think that makes me think of buying a husky instead buying a malamute is that husky puppy costs 250-300$, and malamute puppy costs about 1200-1500$.(which with my crappy job in israel is about a month's pay, without adding the other things i have to do with the money, like buying food, and helping with the bills)

what should i do? please help me.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

There are Mal pups that need homes to in rescue. In fact last winter when my son was mushing he had a Mal. They are very smart,very stubborn,and ours HATED HATED HATED any thing to do with a nice warm house,even here in Alaska where we were and it averaged around -55 for 3 months here. So if you live in a very warm climate this is something to consider. He also weighed over 90lbs. absolute power house but he was something to really look at. He was returned after the winter season to the owner with a couple of other dogs that we "owned" that didn't quite fit in the persons team at that time. I will see if I can post a couple of pics of him.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are a few of my sons mushing.Now the doghouses will look very small to most peoples eyes so don't panic but here you want small houses as to help the dogs stay warm.


























We worked with the one Mal. and 6 Mal/husky mixes and 6 Alaskan husky mixes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You save up until you can afford a dog from a reputable breeder, or rescue one.

I am not sure about breeders/rescue in Isreal, though, so I'm not sure what other advice to offer you.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You save up until you can afford a dog from a reputable breeder, or rescue one.
> 
> I am not sure about breeders/rescue in Isreal, though, so I'm not sure what other advice to offer you.


already rescued one, i want a purebred mal, or settle for a purebred husky.
though i really want the mal, i don't know what should i do.

anyways, i have question about the husky, do blue-silver eyed huskies tend to go blind?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

desteny said:


> already rescued one, i want a purebred mal, or settle for a purebred husky.
> though i really want the mal, i don't know what should i do.
> 
> anyways, i have question about the husky, do blue-silver eyed huskies tend to go blind?


If you want one, save and get one. 

You'll have to ask someone with a better comprehension of genetics. Laurelin, Keechak, or Zim come to mind. Blue eyes does not automatically mean blindness.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

A neighbor had a Mal and I loved to listen to him howl at night. Some people might of been annoyed by it, but it made me feel like I was in a forest listening to a wolf instead of in total familyville suburbia.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue eyes are in no way related to blindness.

I'm confused first you said 
"but, and it's a big one... you can't buy one without papers" so that sounds to me like you want one without a pedigree.
but then you said
"i want a purebred mal,"
So which is it? do you want a Registered Purebred or do you want a dog that kinda looks like a Malamute?

Also are you aware that Malamutes and huskies both tend to suffer from hereditary Hip dysplasia? You would need to go to a breeder that does X-rays and OFA certifications on the Hips of the breeding dogs.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

desteny said:


> but, and it's a big one... you can't buy one without papers, and you have to pay a lot, 1200-1500 US$.
> i found out about the malamute only about a year ago, and did some research, and i think it is the perfect dog for me, i love to surf, ride dirt bikes, off-road trips on jeeps, and run, and he is the perfect friend to have in all of these activities(maybe not the dirt bike thingy), but... 1200-1500$ that's a lot of $.


The majority of Huskies do not like to swim at all. It sounds like a retriever or herding breed would be better for you for those activities. Malamutes and Huskies *rarely* are trustworthy off leash. They like to run, and run for miles and miles and miles. I don't know what weather is like in your area, they are not good in warm/hot weather.



> on the other side... there's the the husky, he looks almost the same, just not as wolf like as the malamute, and not as "elegant and proud" and the malamute, and really like it in the breed, but the reason that i really want a malamute is the personality, and it's a bit different from the husky.
> every time i think about getting a husky instead, it feels like i am "settling" for less, or more like i give up.


There really is barely any recognizable personality difference between the Alaskan Malamute and Siberian Husky. The Siberian Husky is a bit more even tempered but it's so minor that hardly anyone would notice without having been around a thousand different Huskies and a thousand different Malamutes.

The difference between the two has more to do with physique than behavior. The Malamute is slower, stronger, with lots of endurance. The Husky is faster, not as strong, but just as much endurance.






desteny said:


> anyways, i have question about the husky, do blue-silver eyed huskies tend to go blind?


No, in the Husky, there's no genetic risks with blue eyes unlike many other breeds.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Also are you aware that Malamutes and huskies both tend to suffer from hereditary Hip dysplasia? You would need to go to a breeder that does X-rays and OFA certifications on the Hips of the breeding dogs.


That's not correct. The Siberian Husky ranked #111/114 in dogs that have hip dysplasia, with 32% of them getting OFA Excellent, only 2.2% getting HD.



> From January 1994 through December 1998, a total of 12,087 Siberian Huskies have been evaluated by OFA for hip dysplasia. Out of this total, 30.5% of the dogs have received "excellent" hip ratings, and only 2.2% have been dysplastic. (Please note that radiographs showing hip dysplasia may not have been mailed to the OFA on the advice of the referring veterinarian.)
> 
> Out of the 114 breeds of dogs at risk for hip dysplasia, the Siberian Husky is one of the breeds least affected ranked at #111 out of a possible 114 based upon evaluations from 1974 through 1994. This impressive ranking has been achieved through the cooperation of breeders who followed the breeding program guidelines established by the OFA and the SHCA to decrease the incidence of hip dysplasia.


The incidence is higher in the Alaskan Malamute (being a larger dog) but still very low compared to equivalent breeds.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

You aren't 'settling' for a Husky. The Husky is in no way below the Malamute, they are just as good. You shouldn't get a dog based on looks and it sounds like it has been a factor in choosing a breed for you. Malamutes are active dogs, they're designed to work work work, not sit in someone's house all day. They need more than just a walk around the neighborhood. If you are unable to provide the excercise these dogs need then you'll end up with a 80+ lb house destroyer.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RBark said:


> That's not correct. The Siberian Husky ranked #111/114 in dogs that have hip dysplasia, with 32% of them getting OFA Excellent, only 2.2% getting HD.
> 
> 
> 
> The incidence is higher in the Alaskan Malamute (being a larger dog) but still very low compared to equivalent breeds.


correct, my source was out of date on that one thank you for the update


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

RBark said:


> I don't know what weather is like in your area, they are not good in warm/hot weather.


Consider that Huskies and Malamutes were developed for arctic conditions. That means they are bred to live, work, eat, and sleep in conditions that are barely imaginable unless you've been up there. They don't tolerate high temperatures well. Yes, people own them in hot climates, and any dog can succumb to heat stroke/exhaustion, but having one run alongside your ATV, while you cruise through the desert, would require some extraordinary precautions.

My dog (Golden Retriever) was bred for wet work in a temperate climate, and he suffers through the summer. He can handle anything a temperate-region winter can throw at him (it would be an extremely rare event if it got below -20°C), but I have to be extremely careful when working him in hot weather.

Something like a Rhodesian Ridgeback may be a better choice. Just throwin' that out there.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Mal. we had for 7 months last year. Got off the holding line one day as we were getting ready to go out mushing and we picked him up 25-30mins later 8 miles from our home.
Mals. as far as mushing go don't move as fast as others but they are steady and will last forever it seems. I did love how vocal the Mals and Mal mixes were. We still are in touch with their real owner and if I were younger I would love to have owned them all for myself. Oh and something we noticed about our Mal. was he was aloof with strangers,not agressive but he really didn't care anything about them at all even when people would see us stopped somewhere he would let them pet him but you could tell it wasn't something he really enjoyed. He and most Mals. I know of desire to work,play,and make their own selves happy. They love their people but don't seem to care one way or the other about others. Our Mal. also had an awful high prey drive,which I hear is very common in both Mals and Huskys.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Consider that Huskies and Malamutes were developed for arctic conditions. That means they are bred to live, work, eat, and sleep in conditions that are barely imaginable unless you've been up there. They don't tolerate high temperatures well. Yes, people own them in hot climates, and any dog can succumb to heat stroke/exhaustion, but having one run alongside your ATV, while you cruise through the desert, would require some extraordinary precautions.
> 
> My dog (Golden Retriever) was bred for wet work in a temperate climate, and he suffers through the summer. He can handle anything a temperate-region winter can throw at him (it would be an extremely rare event if it got below -20°C), but I have to be extremely careful when working him in hot weather.
> 
> Something like a Rhodesian Ridgeback may be a better choice. Just throwin' that out there.



Agree 10000% about them not liking the warm temps. See the pics above it was -42 the day I took the one with our guy standing there at the tree. He was happy as sin. When it hit -55 I as a normal pet owner thought this is wrong these dogs need to be inside. But NO I was wrong they were built for the weather and hated it inside.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I really don't think a Husky or Malamute is good for you. And in no way are Huskies "below" Malamutes.

I know some people here in Cali who own Huskies, but they usually are people who live in places like the beaches or mountains where there is places and room for the dog to be comfortable and get its proper exercise, and the temperatures tend to be cooler by the beaches or mountains(mountains have snow).

I am thinking a Lab, or Ridgeback for u. Not a Husky, or Malamute. Based o ur lifestyle Husky or Mal is not good for you. Huskies are escape artists too.

Getting a dog based on looks alone is not the proper way on getting a dog.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I am not sure what the weather is actually like in Israel. But I am thinking hot and dry. Not Sibe or Mal country. 


Canaan Dog?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Israel weather is alot like Texas weather ... relatively mild winters and very warm summers.

Neither a Husky nor a Malamute would be very comfortable in an Israeli climate. You would truly be better off getting a more temperate dog, and the dog would be better off as well. 

When considering obtaining a dog, you think not only of YOUR desires, but what's also what's best for the dog as well. That's part of responsible dog ownership. Huskies are beautiful dogs, and I would love to have one. But I live in Texas, and don't think it's fair to have one. Do we have them here? Sure we do, but I, personally, do not think it's right that we do, and I won't contribute to it. Not any longer anyway. I had a Malamute when I was a dumb teenager. Guess what? He escaped the backyard and was never seen again. I am sure he was miserable in the hot backyard, with a swimming pool he didn't want to swim in. 

Your activities are not really conducive to either a Husky or a Malamute. While they are good exercises for some dogs, they aren't for THESE dogs.

As far as which is a better breed, I suppose that's a matter of individual preference, and not a statement of fact. Which is better, a Rottweiler or a German Shepherd? Who's to say? I like them both, but I prefer Rottweilers. Doesn't make one better than the other. They both have their fine qualities.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

*one thing i must say, i'm not thinking of buying these dogs because of how they look, how good looking they are is just a plus*

yeah the temp here is very hot, summer days are something like 35-40c(hot and dry), but i live near the sea(going there about 2-3 times a week).
of course the weather isn't idea, but it's not like he'll have a place with better conditions, and the breeder's in one of the hottest places in israel, the dogs are fine, and my friend's dog is fine in this weather after the 5 years he's been here.(but please correct me if i'm wrong)
are huskys and mals that un-trust worthy as you say they are when you take the leash off? 
they can't be trained to not run the second you're not looking?

on the other side, me and my friends go a lot to the sea(2-3 days a week), the dog wont be alone too much time because i work at the evening-night, and my mom's home about 3-4 hour after i go out.
and i run for about an hour every day, he'll of course join me at these activities, and other trips like jeep off-road trips, and other stuff... he'll have a lot of outdoor time.

if the dog will suffer, than i wont get one so he could live a "bad" life.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

desteny said:


> are huskys and mals that un-trust worthy as you say they are when you take the leash off?
> they can't be trained to not run the second you're not looking?


Everything depends on the individual dog, but yeah, they can be difficult. Yours is actually two separate questions. If you're a determined and good trainer (lucky doesn't hurt either) you can train your sled dog to recall while off leash. When you're not looking, on the other hand, many of those breeds can absolutely be relied on to break out and sky off for days (if not forever). 

My friend's Husky was widely believed to be of sub-normal intelligence because he had zero interest in learning tricks or pleasing anybody but himself. But that was not an accurate assessment. It was just that his entire brain--barring that part needed to regulate autonomic functions--was devoted to escaping containment. He was a seriously formidable escape artist, and showed superb problem solving ability in that one area.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I think there are a lot of differences. Huskies have a lot more energy than Mals. They need much more time and energy to keep them happily exercised, Mals (once fully grown) can get much shorter walks and be fine. 

Also, depending on the breeding, you NEED to have experience with northern breeds. If you go for a back yard breeder, you might find some more mellow, less breed strong mals, but if you get a good traditional hard headed mal, you will need to know how to control your dog from day one. There's been a few younger mals that have come into the rescue that I don't think I would ever be able to handle. 

They tend to be a bit more "testy" than huskies and don't really mind telling you when you've done something they don't like. For a 100lb mal, that can be problematic if you don't know how to work with them.

Huskies are more aloof, and have short attention spans, something shiny makes them forget what they were doing...mals, though they don't necessarily pay attention to you, tend focus on one thing/goal and nothing is going to stop them from doing what they need to do to get to it. 

Both breeds, as said, are escape artists, and given the chance to run, they will not miss you too much as you're running behind them yelling. 

As for the activities you mentioned, those don't really sound like good activities for a malmute or husky. Probably the best activity for a mal or husky (if you are not working them) is biking (I attach mine to a springer and have a leash on their collar "just in case"), but you won't be able to do stunts with a dog attached...its not safe for anyone involved. Its best to do biking on grass/dirt, if you can, and on fairly level ground. 

They can go and go and go, like you probably read, but in hot weather its usually more like just one go...they can't handle heat at all. In the summer, I either keep mine inside or we swim, but swimming in freshwater and swimming in salt water are two different things...the salt water is going to make them more dehydrated so you have to take much more care with making sure they are drinking freshwater...and their heavy coats are not going to care for the salt water...you'll have to be extra careful to rinse out all that salt everytime you go swimming.

I do think that another breed would be better. I know someone already mentioned it, but a ridgeback sounds like they would fit in perfectly with your lifestyle, or another hunting breed would work too. You'll want something that can handle the heat, and probably (judging by your activities) a breed that does well off leash when properly trained. 

Ridgeback
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/rhodesianridgeback.htm

Here's the Canaan Dog, they have the same look, but I agree with the other person that mentioned them, I think they would handle the heat better and be better for your activities (And I think they originated in Israel too  ):
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/canaan.htm


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

And also, you know that both of these breeds have really high prey drives, right? They are not really the best choice of friends for a smaller breed dog like the min pin. It's not that they won't necessarily get along, but little dogs can easily get hurt by the big goofballs, especially in their younger, growing years. If your min pin runs, its likely that a mal or husky is going to run after him...some have excellent brakes, others don't...


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

how about labrador, or samoyad?
how they'll co-op with my activities, and the hot and dry weather?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

desteny said:


> how about labrador, or samoyad?


Labs are ready to go and can keep up all day long, though it should be noted that there are numerous distinct splits in the breed and some are relatively sedate. Black Labs do less well in hot sun than the lighter colored dogs, but all are coated for being wet in cold weather. If they have the opportunity cool off in water, they have little trouble in the heat.

If I were in your situation, I'd thinking in terms of a Rhodesian Ridgeback, or maybe a Dalmatian. Both breeds are seriously full of go-juice. They require more socialization than some other breeds, but they are highly trainable. That's not the same thing as easily trainable, however. Those two breeds have the advantage (if you consider it an advantage) of being somewhat protective. Many Huskies and Malamutes (I'd say most) tend to be pretty useless as watch dogs.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Samoyed is another cold-weather dog.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

but how does he co-op with water, and the activities i wrote above?

the samoyed do fine in this weather, actually my friend owns 4 of them, and they do fine in this hot and dry weather... question is if the samoyed will be fine with my sports, and if he'll be okay with going to the sea, and if they wont run the second you unleash them..?

btw, my friend's samoyeds stink so bad, they have a farm, and they hang around the cows and horses most of the day.
so... it's the other animals that make them smell so bad, or the breed tends to stink that bad?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Any dog will stink if he lays around in cow pies all day. Which dogs will swim, is, I suspect, mostly a matter of not introducing them to water. My neighborhood has a lot of Labs and Goldens, and I see plenty who will not go in water deep enough to wet their bellies. Retrievers who are introduced to water at a young age are absolutely mad for it.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

desteny said:


> the samoyed do fine in this weather, actually my friend owns 4 of them, and they do fine in this hot and dry weather... question is if the samoyed will be fine with my sports, and if he'll be okay with going to the sea, and if they wont run the second you unleash them..?


The Samoyeds may "do fine" in that weather, if they are in that weather. Like I said, in Texas, we have many Huskies and Malamutes. Yes, we even have Samoyeds and American Eskimos. They aren't going to die just being here. But I doubt they are happy or comfortable here. They are cold-weather dogs. 

However, with that said, Samoyeds and American Eskimos ARE less aloof than Huskies and Malamutes, less likely to run away/escape, more apt to listen (easier to train), very loveable and friendly, will help a burglar rob your house (not good watchdogs, lol).

I've lived in Texas all my life. You better believe I am NOT going to be happy living in Alaska or Siberia. Not on your life! We had 12 inches of snow *one* day this past winter. I absolutely HATED it and was thoroughly miserable! 

Do you see the comparison I am trying to make? Some dogs are just intended to be in certain weather climates, whereas certain others are intended to be in other climates. It's based on body mass, coat density, metabolism, etc.

I really do encourage you to get a short-haired dog that is more suited to the climate where you live.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, just to give you an idea...huskies and malamutes are able to survive in -50/-60/-70 Fahrenheit weather...I don't know what temperatures samoyeds can survive, but they are in the same group, and have the same features to survive extremely cold climates...do you think they would enjoy a dry heat?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If you really like the spitzy look (and it sounds like that's one of the major things that attracts you), I'd get AWAY form the draft dogs and look at the continental spitz family. There are a number of breeds that are basically companion breeds that look how you like. Most of them have lower energy levels and are somewhat easier to train. 'lower' energy level is comparative. Select an active individual of a moderate energy breed and then condition them like you would any athlete (start out slow, take things easy while the dog builds up stmaina, and you should be fine) 
None of them are that big- and you'll almost certainly end up ssaving your money and importing one. The most common would be the Keeshond, but there's also the Eurasier. Finnish Lapphunds are also neat dogs in that same family, but they're more herdy, I'm told. 

#1 on my list for you though, would be a GSD/husky mix. They can look VEYR wolfy, and with some searching, you can find one with a very train-able personality.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Dogstar said:


> If you really like the spitzy look (and it sounds like that's one of the major things that attracts you), I'd get AWAY form the draft dogs and look at the continental spitz family. There are a number of breeds that are basically companion breeds that look how you like.


Yeah, how about a Pomeranian? They actually evolved down from German Spitz.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

i think i'll look for a dog with shorter hair, but i still have a few questions about the samoyed.
how are they when they're unleashed?
are they fine with water/sea, and stuff like that?
and are the clean dogs, or they start to stink after a while?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

desteny said:


> i think i'll look for a dog with shorter hair, but i still have a few questions about the samoyed.
> how are they when they're unleashed?
> are they fine with water/sea, and stuff like that?
> and are the clean dogs, or they start to stink after a while?


They are clean if you keep them clean. If they are dirty, they will stink. 

You have to wash the salt water very well out of their fur if they swim in the sea, as another poster explained. Not all dogs like to swim. You just have to try it out and see. Not all people like to swim. It's a preference.

They are easier to train to be off-leash than Huskies and Malamutes. They don't have that "escape artist" drive. They are more "owner-cuddly" and less independent-minded.

Still ... a Rhodesian Ridgeback would be much better suited to you, I think.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

The problem with the double coat is that anything that gets under it will be there for MONTHS. If a dog with a double layer coat goes swimming in the ocean, months later there will still be salt rubbing against the skin. It can cause dry skin/dander and skin infections...the dog could lose bits of its fur if it gets really bad. 

My husky was sprayed by a skunk a year ago...the smell is mostly gone now, but every once in a while it comes back when she gets wet...its like the smell is stored in different pockets of hair that I only hit every once in a while (despite having several baths and lots of time in the river...)...hopefully with her blowing her coat right now, it will finally be gone, but thats just an inconvenient smell, what you’re talking about is something that can cause a bad reaction if left sitting on their skin....

If you want a dog to be able to swim in salty water on a regular basis (more than 2 or 3 times a year) you will need to get a dog with a shorter, single layer coat so the dog can easily rinse off and dry without ill effect. Not to mention, the shorter coats are MUCH easier....

Also, don't let anyone try to convince you that you could shave one of these dogs. The heavy coat also protects them from the sun. If the dog is going to be outside at all, it will need a coat or else it can and will get horrible sun burns that can lead to skin cancers...the outer layer of a coat for these dogs doesn't grow but a few centimeters (down to millimeters at an older age) a year...it will never grow back right. What you'll see grow back is the inner layer which is only there to keep the dog warm...the dog will still get burnt. Dogs with shorter fur already are equipped better to handle the direct sun than those that are covered in two layers...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Here are a few of my sons mushing.Now the doghouses will look very small to most peoples eyes so don't panic but here you want small houses as to help the dogs stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT shots!!!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

desteny said:


> *one thing i must say, i'm not thinking of buying these dogs because of how they look, how good looking they are is just a plus*
> 
> yeah the temp here is very hot, summer days are something like 35-40c(hot and dry), but i live near the sea(going there about 2-3 times a week).
> of course the weather isn't idea, but it's not like he'll have a place with better conditions, and the breeder's in one of the hottest places in israel, the dogs are fine, and my friend's dog is fine in this weather after the 5 years he's been here.(but please correct me if i'm wrong)
> ...


Who would choose to breed Malamutes in the hot desert? Just because the dogs don't know anything other then suffering in the heat there entire lives doesn't mean they're fine.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

In addition to what everyone has already said, ANY dog will need extensive recall training. No breed follows commands without training, some breeds are basically just easier to train than others.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Having spent part of a summer in southern Israel. Ashkelon to be exact, I'd say it's a pretty hot area. We were right on the ocean. It was hot hot hot. 100 degrees F. 35-40 Degrees C is 95 to 105 degrees F. 

We worked on an archaeological dig site and were up at 5am to be done by noon to stay out of the worst of the heat. I realize that you say that there are northern bred dogs there, but I just can't imagine owning one in that heat. A Ridgeback would be more ideal. Do you know anything about the Rhodesian Ridgeback? They were bred to hunt lions in Africa. I can't imagine a tougher dog. And can go all day long.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

NRB said:


> A Ridgeback would be more ideal. Do you know anything about the Rhodesian Ridgeback? They were bred to hunt lions in Africa. I can't imagine a tougher dog. And can go all day long.


Plus RRs are very biddable (for a hound), and they tend to be quiet. I've met far more spitz type dogs, than Ridgebacks, but as a class the spitzy dogs are pretty vocal. They are not all noisy, and they mostly fall within my tolerance range, but that's something to look at if you consider it a problem.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Another thought - and I can't beileve i didn't think of this earlier, is why AREN'T you getting a Canaan dog? You're in Isreal, where the home of the breed and the very best breeders are. They're adapted to the conditions, primitive/wolfy looking, trainable, adaptable, and widely available there.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Dogstar said:


> Another thought - and I can't beileve i didn't think of this earlier, is why AREN'T you getting a Canaan dog? You're in Isreal, where the home of the breed and the very best breeders are. They're adapted to the conditions, primitive/wolfy looking, trainable, adaptable, and widely available there.


I completely agree with this! I was not familiar with this breed, so I went and looked it up. It's a beautiful dog, with a very primitive, wolf-like appearance, as Dogstar stated. Israel is its country of origin, so there should be tons of breeders to be found.

They are highly intelligent, though tend to be a bit stubborn. They make excellent watchdogs and are good family pets. They are known to have few hereditary health problems, very low aggression, and high activity.

This seems like a fantastic dog for you! I would strongly encourage you to look into this breed of dog!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

they're REALLY cool dogs- I just tend to forget about them since they're fairly rare in the US, but I have a friend who shows them in the UK and whose mentor is, I think, IN Israel.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

i'll look for a canaan dog breeder in israel, but still looking into the other options.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

desteny said:


> i'll look for a canaan dog breeder in israel, but still looking into the other options.



Why? the Canaan dog is perfect!


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

there are 2 beeders here, but they're really far from my home. and it's a big trouble just getting there to meet them and sing up for the next bunch of puppies.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

So? A great dog isn't worth the trouble?


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dogstar said:


> So? A great dog isn't worth the trouble?


I agree. Whats the problem?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

desteny said:


> there are 2 beeders here, but they're really far from my home. and it's a big trouble just getting there to meet them and sing up for the next bunch of puppies.


Do they not have online access, a website? You don't have to pay anything to view their website, look at their health certifications, the pedigrees on the parent dogs, their litter histories, find possible references, find information on the breeders themselves, see when their next litter is expected, and fill out an online information request if you are truly interested in a puppy from them after you have gotten all that information. 

After you make online, then telephone contact with them, and contact any of their references, it should surely be worth the trouble to make a personal visit to meet the breeders, the parent dogs, view the facilities where the dogs live, etc.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Do they not have online access, a website? You don't have to pay anything to view their website, look at their health certifications, the pedigrees on the parent dogs, their litter histories, find possible references, find information on the breeders themselves, see when their next litter is expected, and fill out an online information request if you are truly interested in a puppy from them after you have gotten all that information.
> 
> After you make online, then telephone contact with them, and contact any of their references, it should surely be worth the trouble to make a personal visit to meet the breeders, the parent dogs, view the facilities where the dogs live, etc.


I agree. There shouldn't be a problem if thats what you really want...


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Do they not have online access, a website? You don't have to pay anything to view their website, look at their health certifications, the pedigrees on the parent dogs, their litter histories, find possible references, find information on the breeders themselves, see when their next litter is expected, and fill out an online information request if you are truly interested in a puppy from them after you have gotten all that information.
> 
> After you make online, then telephone contact with them, and contact any of their references, it should surely be worth the trouble to make a personal visit to meet the breeders, the parent dogs, view the facilities where the dogs live, etc.


already did that, and talked to the breeders, but to get there i need to drive 7 hours just to get there, and 7 hours to get back, not the simplest thing to do.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

desteny said:


> already did that, and talked to the breeders, but to get there i need to drive 7 hours just to get there, and 7 hours to get back, not the simplest thing to do.


Then obviously the dog is worth that much to you.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

My dog came from across the ocean from me...its possible if you want it.


----------



## desteny (Apr 28, 2010)

JessieLove09 said:


> Then obviously the dog is worth that much to you.


as i said, still looking into other options, after i'll know what i want, i'll even drive across the country to get a puppy.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

desteny said:


> as i said, still looking into other options, after i'll know what i want, i'll even drive across the country to get a puppy.


Well then don't complain that a 7 hour drive is too much.If the dog means that much it wouldn't bother you.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> My dog came from across the ocean from me...its possible if you want it.



What breed of dog did you get?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> What breed of dog did you get?


Northern Inuit


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Northern Inuit



o.o they are pretty.


----------



## skittlebrains (Jan 8, 2012)

JessieLove09 said:


> Based o ur lifestyle Husky or Mal is not good for you. Huskies are escape artists too.


My husky has escaped only a few times, but I so agree!!! He does not go far, luckily, but if he is bored. Will run. hehe


----------

